# Curly Hair Advice?



## anmackey85 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have like 3c curly hair and I've been trying to find the perfect product for it. I use to have a relaxer but now I'm totally natural and the usual shampoo and conditioners and styling products are just not working any advice? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's my current hair!!
MAC Makeup Fanatic: My Dark Hair
MAC Makeup Fanatic: FOTD and New Hair Color
Thanks!!!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hm... I have relaxed and dyed hair and use KeraCare products, but I do believe that they have a line for natural hair too.


----------



## User36 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have been trying to find some good hair products myself, and as of today, I may have all that I need.  I haven't found one perfect product, but I have found a combination of products that have been working well so far.  They aren't expensive.  

1. FX Special Effects Silk Milk Detangling Milk
*Organix Coconut Milk Nourishing Milk, which is made by the same company, appears to have the same or very similar ingredients.
2. Africa's Best Wave-N-Curl Keeper Moisturizing Hair Lotion
*Africa's Best Curl Keeper is a similar product marketed towards women, as the Wave-N-Curl Keeper is a part of the men's line.
3. Sofn'free Curl Activator Lotion

I will note that I have a preference for soft and defined curls that are not greasy.  Therefore, I was not looking for products that have a holding effect, nor did I want any pomades or lotions that say "oil moisturizer" or "shea butter" as they tend to make my hair greasy and do not define my curls.

As far as shampoo and conditioner, the ones that I use are specifically for my irritated, dry scalp, so I don't know if you'd be interested in them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sublime92 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have the same hair type and Aveda Be Curly curl enhancer works very well. I love it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As far as deep conditioners go the Aveda Damage Remedy Treatment works very well it really makes my strands much stronger.


----------



## NaturalT (Apr 7, 2008)

I love Kinky Curly Custard (curl defining styler great moisture!), Qhemet Biologics products, Sheamoisture (fabulous leave in) Aubrey organics (green tea shampoo and honeysuckle rose conditioner) and Blended beauty products before it got expensive. 

All products I use are non greasy, holds my coils/curls and moisturizing!


----------



## KrystynJ (Apr 10, 2008)

I would recommend you check out this site: Black Hair Media Hair Forum


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm transitioning and I'm also 3c
I use silicon mix to deep condition, and alternate this with ORS hair mayonnaise
For shampoo- cream of nature (original formula) is great for detangling
For styling: it depends what look I'm going for. If its curly, I'll use Fructis Soft Curl Cream. If I'm straightening it I use Organix Vanilla Blow Dry Cream


----------



## 1QTPie (Apr 17, 2008)

I've returned to my natural hair 5 years ago. I pretty much use what I used when I had a relaxer.

What is the look that you are going for? 

My shampoos are all moisturizing.

My conditioners are for curly hair or dry hair.

I don't really use styling products. I use coconut oil and kemi oyl to seal in moisture.

Herbal Essence is inexpensive and makes some terrific products for kinky and curly hair. 


I also use a lot of natural products like avocado butter, shea butter, olive oil, castor oil etc.

You have to just become a product junkie and try things out, not eveything works for everyone.

Good luck with your natural journey.


----------



## anmackey85 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well I love my curls and if I could get them to cooperate I would wear my hair curly all the time, but alas my hair has a mind of its own. My ideal hair is soft, defined curls. I'm in NC currently and my hair hates it here lol so it hardly ever looks right. But I'm from Missouri and my hair loves it there so I think its the combination of the wrong products as well as humidity.


----------



## Starr1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Have you tried conditioning only washing?

It's worked wonders on my dry hair. 

I use Giovanni direct leave-in and mix shea butter and sweet almond oil to seal.


----------



## anmackey85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah I co-wash most of the time.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 21, 2008)

If it hasn't been suggested already, I'd refer you to nappturality.com, for advice and I'd suggest the product brands oyinhandmade.com and missjessies.com


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 21, 2008)

Mixed Chicks Shampoo, Conditioner and Leave in Conditioner + Miss Jessie's Curly Buttercreme=Beautiful Hair


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_If it hasn't been suggested already, I'd refer you to nappturality.com, for advice and I'd suggest the product brands oyinhandmade.com and missjessies.com_

 
Ditto!  Annnd I will add that all things Aveda are great.  Have you tried the Be Curly Curl Enhancer.  Also clarifying well will make curls pop.


----------



## rocksta (Apr 22, 2008)

For deep conditioning, softness - Silicon Mix or Salerm Wheat Germ Oil Mask. Hands down.


----------



## redecouverte (Apr 23, 2008)

the ladies have given you great advice
definitely go to Nappturality:African-American, Black Natural Hair Care - Love Your Natural Hair
Aveda Be curly lotion and the Brilliant conditioner are great..
others brands to check out
Oyin Handmade
Qhemet Biologics
Karen's Body Beautiful

or from trader's joe: nourish spa conditioner


----------



## anmackey85 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have tried there but I have heard that they really stress not straightening your hair. Is that true?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anmackey85* 

 
_I have tried there but I have heard that they really stress not straightening your hair. Is that true?_

 
 At Nappturality? Yes, it's true. Straightening talk isn't tolerated, so you definitely won't be able to find any advice as far as that is concerned. Perhaps Naturallycurly.com would be better for you to that end.


----------



## Starr1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Or try Longhaircareforum.com


----------



## 1QTPie (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anmackey85* 

 
_Yeah I co-wash most of the time._

 

Have you tried not rinsing the conditioner out at all. Try that once. Use your light conditioner (Suave or whatever), slather it on. Leave it on, let your hair soak up the conditioner. As it dries shape the curls with your finger, pull some clumps apart etc.


----------

